# La planta transmisora de fm



## GS BROADCAST (Jun 6, 2010)

LA PLANTA TRANSMISORA DE FM 
Fundamentos generales 

La planta transmisora es el sitio donde se alojan el transmisor y los accesorios necesarios para su operación.​Al instalar una planta transmisora hay que considerar los elementos a instalar y los espacios necesarios para una correcta y eficiente operación. Normalmente en una planta transmisora de FM instalaremos: 

TRANSMISOR PRINCIPAL
TRANSMISOR AUXILIAR
CONMUTADOR DE ANTENA
CARGA FANTASMA
TABLERO DE SUMINISTRO DE ENERGÍA ELÉCTRICA
GRUPO ELECTRÓGENO
UNIDAD TERMINAL DE AUDIO
ESPACIO DE TRABAJO PARA EL TÉCNICO
PAÑOL DE MATERIALES Y REPUESTOS
*TRANSMISORES *
Debemos considerar dejar un espacio circundante de al menos 1,5 metros como mínimo sobre las caras que requieren acceso, para poder realizar las tareas de mantenimiento de rutina o reparaciones, con comodidad. 
Se deben prever conductos de acceso para suministro de energía eléctrica, audio y datos en forma separada para evitar interferencias entre señales. 
Estos conductos pueden ser bajo piso, aéreos en bandejas o la combinación de ambos. 
*




*

CONMUTADOR DE ANTENA​El conmutador de antena puede ser un pach panel manual, o un conmutador motorizado, la posición del pach panel hay que establecerla con cuidad teniendo en cuenta las características del personal que lo va a operar. 











Las protecciones para evitar que cualquiera de los transmisores pueda encenderse cuando alguna de las vías del patch panel esta desconectado es muy importante no olvidarlas.​






Los conmutadores motorizados son caros pero se realiza la conmutación en no más de 3 segundos solamente apretando un botón y ademas nos permite su accionamiento remoto lo que lo hace fundamental en plantas automatizadas.
*CARGA FANTASMA *
Fundamental para efectuar comprobaciones y algunos ajustes en los transmisores fuera del aire. 
Estas pueden ser al aceite, refrigeradas por agua o por aire, la elección esta relacionada con la potencia y el presupuesto 
*TABLERO DE SUMINISTRO DE ENERGÍA ELÉCTRICA *
El tablero de suministro nos debe permitir seccionar cada carga en forma separada y bloquear los seccionadores de los sectores donde se realiza mantenimiento para evitar accidentes. 
Debe proveer facilidades para conmutar cargas ante una emergencia, proveer instrumentación adecuada y una puesta a tierra eficiente. 
*GRUPO ELECTRÓGENO *
La utilización de un grupo electrógeno es recomendable cuando se requiere continuidad de la transmisión, en emisoras de hasta un kilowat el uso de una UPS es muy recomendable y relativamente económica. Por encima del Kw la implementación de la UPS se hace muy cara, aun cuando permite conmutaciones de carga ante fallas de suministro sin que el oyente y a veces el personal de la emisora sé de cuenta. 
*UNIDAD TERMINAL DE AUDIO *
La unidad terminar de audio es un rack donde se centralizan los equipos periféricos de la planta; procesador de audio, rds, distribuidores, codificadores digitales, enlaces transporte de programa fijos y móviles, monitores, moduladores sca, etc. 
Un diseño cuidado y prolijo es imprescindible para evitar ruidos y zumbidos generados por una puesta a masa incorrectamente instalada y además para facilitar las tareas de mantenimiento y eventuales mejoras o ampliaciones. 
*ESPACIO DE TRABAJO *
Generalmente un pequeño escritorio y una silla donde realizar las tareas de rutina durante el mantenimiento y reparaciones, también donde apoyar el libro de guardia para su rubrica obligatoria por el personal habilitado. 
*PAÑOL DE MATERIALES Y REPUESTOS *
Disponer de un armario o cajonera para almacenar los materiales de uso frecuente y los repuestos de los equipos es fundamental para dar una respuesta eficaz sin importar día ni hora. 
*SISTEMA DE VENTILACION Y REFRIGERACION *
Todos los elementos de un transmisor en particular válvulas y transistores son especialmente susceptibles a las temperaturas altas. 
También es cierto que todos los transmisores producen calor como producto secundario de su funcionamiento y que este calor debe ser eliminado del recinto para evitar sobretemperaturas. 
Normalmente con un sistema que extraiga el aire caliente e impulse aire dentro del recinto en un 20 o 25 % mas que el extraído (para generar una presión positiva) alcanza para refrigerar y mantener limpio los transmisores. 
Existen soluciones de mayor complejidad pero requieren un estudio particular de cada caso.


----------

